# R.I.P Shen



## Int (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a little post. Dedicated to Shen (Shenron) my bearded dragon. (Who we said goodbye to, In November.)
He was about 9 years of age. An old man, who still loved all the fuss and love, up until the very end.
Shen was a German Giant, and utter softie.
He loved nothing more than chill and hug time. Literally. 
He lived a good, long life. And was treated like a King. : )

It was a hard decision having him put to sleep. As it's something I really didn't want to do, let alone make the choice of.
But, there are some things we can't stop. No matter how hard we try.
So for his last week with us. He was given even more fuss and hug time.

The vets were sad to see him go as well. He'd been for his check ups and de-wormer's and always got fuss. X'D

There's so much more I want to write and share. But, I wont make this a huge TL;DR post.
I will however, share with you some pictures of Shen. : )









From a few years ago. Shen just, enjoying my bed. Pretty sure he thought it was his. 








Shen, on Bandit. Because, well. Shen, is the boss. So, he may as well have a "boss" bike. 








From about 3 years ago now. He was enjoying some summer sun. And, posing. Of course. 








A very young Shen. That one was taken about 5 years ago.








This was our last day with Shen. I gave him a nice warm bath, and had him wrapped up and fed him some baby food. (One of the few things the old man would eat at the time. Catching crickets and hoppers, just wasn't doable for him.) So, he was literally treated like a king, until the very end.








And this one, was taken about a year ago now. And is one of my favorites. Heck, I love all of them. But, he choose a good place to stand and pose for this one. 

And that, is Shen.
He's missed, and always will be.
R.I.P, you big softie. <3


----------



## KIN9DUB (Jan 13, 2013)

What a lovely looking beardy. sorry for your loss, sounds like he had a good life though. Nice photos of him


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.RIP shen.


----------

